# Twisted hellos to all of you in Hauntforum Land



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

I know a lot of you from various other ventures. Hauntiholik talked me into wading in the water here. Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! Glad to be here!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to this great place.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

greetings and salutations! Welcome to the portal to hell, our personal heaven.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you couldn't want a better forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm so glad that you didn't struggle to much while I dragged your body over here :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Look forward to talking to you in chat sometime.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

((((HUGS))) Im so glad you finally came over. You will like it here too I promise.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Cloven, it was nice to see you in chat already.


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the very warm welcome everyone! It was easy to join chat when I knew some of the other ppl there already. Thanks again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.
So were you dragged in here by your scruff or by the ankle?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

However you got dragged, we're happy to have you. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> However you got dragged, we're happy to have you.


Well, that's not strictly true. We highly suggest that new members NOT be dragged by the ankles. In the past this has enabled them to claw desperately at the ground, door frames etc, and left them with broken and bloodied fingernails and hands. This renders them unable to type simple replies to threads, much less enter the fast paced world of chat. No, we would rather have everyone drag new members here by the scruff of the neck instead.


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Hehehehehehehe. Well, I was dragged here with minimal damage, and I have to say that I have been pleasantly surprised by the kindness of the members here. You all must have memories of your own scruff scarrings to be so open armed.  And I appreciate it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry this is a little late but Welcome!


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Never too late! Thanks!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

With name like you will fit right in Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello TheClovenBunny and Welcome to HauntForum. I know the people here are to nice must be something wrong with them. I have been here a couple years and yet to find a flaw (sigh). lol. I enjoyed meeting you (briefly in chat the other night) and hope to see you soon. *


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks slightlymad......It is the name of one of Mark Ryden's pieces of art. I love him.

Prettyghoul, I enjoyed chat. Been a loooong time since I was anywhere with an _active_ chat. I will definitly be back.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Cloven!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello bunny!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the haunt


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Also to the rest of the new folks who have entered this place....i am sure i missed alot. So welcome all!!


----------



## TheClovenBunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!


----------

